# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  أسبانيا تكمل المربع الذهبي ليورو 2008 بهزيمة إيطاليا بركلات الجزاء

## ابو نعيم

*


أكملت أسبانيا عقد الفرق المتأهلة للدور قبل النهائي من بطولة الامم الاوروبية الحالية لكرة القدم "يورو 2008" بتغلبها مساء أمس الاحد على بطلة العالم إيطاليا 4/2 بركلات الجزاء الترجيحية في مباراتهما بدور الثمانية للبطولة في فيينا.

وبعد انتهاء الوقتين الاصلي والاضافي للمباراة بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين ، أصبح حارس المرمى إيكر كاسياس هو نجم المنتخب الاسباني الاول عندما أنقذ ركلتى جزاء من دانييلي دي روسي وأنطونيو دي ناتالي.
وبذلك يلتقي المنتخب الاسباني في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة مع المنتخب الروسي يوم الخميس المقبل ليتأهل الفائز منهما إلى المباراة النهائية ، فيما يلتقي المنتخب الالماني مع نظيره التركي في مباراة الدور قبل النهائي الاولى في بازل بعد غد الاربعاء.

وسجل ركلة الجزاء الاخيرة لاسبانيا التي عبرت بهاإلى الدور قبل النهائي النجم سيسك فابريجاس لاعب نادي آرسنال الانجليزي ليسعد ال12 ألف متفرج أسباني الذين شاهدوا المباراة في استاد "إرنست هابيل" بالعاصمة النمساوية بما في ذلك ملك وملكة أسبانيا.
وصرح لويس أراجونيس المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسباني عقب المباراة قائلا : "كانت مباراة متكافئة ، واعتمد كلا الفريقين على الهجمات المرتدة".

وأضاف المدرب المخضرم الذي سيترك منصبه بنهاية البطولة الحالية وينتقل لتدريب نادي فناربخشة التركي "أعتقد أننا كنا نستحق الفوز ، ورغم ذلك يجب علينا أن نطور بعض الجوانب".
وأشاد أراجونيس بفريقه قائلا "إنها مجموعة رائعة من اللاعبين الذين يتمتعون بروح جيدة ، إنهم يعرفون حقا كيف يقاتلون".

واستحق المنتخب الاسباني الشاب بقيادة أراجونيس التأهل للدور قبل النهائي أمس حيث سيطر على اللعب منذ بداية المباراة وحتى النهاية ، كما أنه صنع فرص أفضل للتسجيل.

أما إيطاليا ، فيبدو أنها ارتضت بالخروج من المباراة بالتعادل وتجربة حظها في ؤكلات الجزاء على أمل تكرار الفوز الذي سبق وأن حققته على فرنسا في نهائي بطولة كأس العالم 2006 بركلات الجزاء أيضا.

وفي أحداث أخرى ببطولة يورو 2008 ، أعلن الاتحاد التركي لكرة القدم أمس أن المهاجم الدولي نهاد قهوجي غادر معسكر منتخب بلاده بعدما تأكد غيابه عن بقية مباريات فريقه بالبطولة الاوروبية.
وتعرض قهوجي للإصابة في الفخذ خلال المباراة التي تغلبت فيها تركيا على كرواتيا بركلات الجزاء الترجيحية في دور الثمانية للبطولة.

وكان قهوجي قد استبعد بالفعل من قائمة المنتخب التركي لمباراته المقبلة أمام ألمانيا في قبل نهائي يورو 2008 بعد غد ، ولكن أصبح من المؤكد الآن غيابه عن باقي مباريات البطولة.
ورحل قهوجي عن معسكر منتخب بلاده في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا عائدا إلى أسبانيا حيث يلعب لفريق فياريال الأسباني.

وأعلن الاتحاد الاوروبي لكرة القدم أن فاتح تيريم مدرب المنتخب التركي لن يسمح له باستدعاء مهاجم جديد ليحل محل قهوجي في قائمة الفريق الذي يعاني بالفعل من نقص كبير في عدد اللاعبين بسبب الايقاف أو الاصابة.

وأكد ويليام جيلارد المتحدث الرسمي باسم اتحاد الكرة الاوروبي أن المنتخب التركي الذي سيغيب عن صفوفه أمام ألمانيا أربعة لاعبين للايقاف بخلاف العديد من اللاعبين المصابين سيكون عليه أن يلعب بما هو موجود لديه بالفعل من لاعبين.

وقال جيلارد "يمكن استدعاء لاعبين جدد للقائمة بدلا من اللاعبين المصابين قبل المباراة الاولى من البطولة وحسب. ولا توجد لدينا نية لتغيير هذه اللائحة".
في الوقت نفسه ، واصل نجم خط الوسط الألماني تورستن فرينجز محاولاته لاستعادة لياقته البدنية وانضم لزملائه في تدريبات منتخب بلاده أمس الاحد حيث دخل في مرحلة التعافي من الإصابة في عضلات الضلوع.

وحضر جميع لاعبى المنتخب الألماني أمس تدريبات الفريق بعد أن أخذوا فترة راحة في أعقاب تأهل ألمانيا إلى الدور قبل النهائي ليورو 2008 إثر تغلبه على نظيره البرتغالي 3/2 يوم الخميس الماضي في دور الثمانية من البطولة.

وغاب فرينجز عن مباراة البرتغال بعد كسر ضلعه خلال المباراة التي تغلب فيها المنتخب الألماني على نظيره النمساوي 1/ صفر في الجولة الاخيرة من منافسات دور المجموعات قبل ستة أيام.
ويأمل فرينجز الان في أن يلحق بمباراة تركيا يوم الأربعاء في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة ولكنه قد يضطر لارتداء واق خاص للضلوع.

من ناحية أخرى ، كان الرئيس الروسي دميتري ميدفيديف هو أول المشيدين بمنتخب بلاده أمس حيث غمرت السعادة الشديدة روسيا كلها بتأهل فريقها للدور قبل النهائي من يورو 2008 بعد فوزه 3/1 على المنتخب الهولندي في دور الثمانية مساء أمس الاول السبت.

وخرج مئات الالاف من الروس إلى شواره البلاد في الساعات الاولى من صباح أمس الاحد بعد دقائق قليلة من الفوز الكبير الذي تحقق في الوقت الاضافي من مباراة روسيا وألمانيا في مدينة بازل السويسرية.*

----------


## Shift

إخراج رائع يا أبو نعيم ... 
ومبروك لاسبانيا .. 
وفعلا اكتمل المربع " المانيا - تركيا - روسيا - اسبانيا " 
فعلا الكوره ملهاش كبير .. 
قلنا النهائي هيكون برتغالي هولندي .. 
خرجت البرتغال .. وخرجت الطواحين الهولنديه .. 
ياتري لمن ستكون الفرحه بعد صافره الحكم .. !! 
العلم عند الله 
مشكور  :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> إخراج رائع يا أبو نعيم ... 
> ومبروك لاسبانيا .. 
> وفعلا اكتمل المربع " المانيا - تركيا - روسيا - اسبانيا " 
> فعلا الكوره ملهاش كبير .. 
> قلنا النهائي هيكون برتغالي هولندي .. 
> خرجت البرتغال .. وخرجت الطواحين الهولنديه .. 
> ياتري لمن ستكون الفرحه بعد صافره الحكم .. !! 
> العلم عند الله 
> مشكور


*شكرا على مروك وردك الجميل 
صعب تحدد من سيفوز في هذه البطولة والتي سجلت مفاجات لم يكون احدى يتوقعها 
ان شاء الله يكون هنالك بطل جديد*

----------


## Shift

فعلا ..  :Smile:  واتمني ان تركيا تاخذها .. 
.. تقدر تقول .. مش تمني .. إنما حلم ..

----------


## ساره

> إخراج رائع يا أبو نعيم ... 
> ومبروك لاسبانيا .. 
> وفعلا اكتمل المربع " المانيا - تركيا - روسيا - اسبانيا " 
> فعلا الكوره ملهاش كبير .. 
> قلنا النهائي هيكون برتغالي هولندي .. 
> خرجت البرتغال .. وخرجت الطواحين الهولنديه .. 
> ياتري لمن ستكون الفرحه بعد صافره الحكم .. !! 
> العلم عند الله 
> مشكور




شفتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتت

 :SnipeR (18):   :SnipeR (18):   :SnipeR (18):   :SnipeR (18):   :SnipeR (18):   :SnipeR (18):   :SnipeR (18):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Shift
					

فعلا ..  واتمني ان تركيا تاخذها .. 
.. تقدر تقول .. مش تمني .. إنما حلم ..


ان شاء الله تكون البطولة من نصيب تركيا ولا ننسى بطولة السابقة عندما فاز اليونان بالبطولة ايضا لا ننسى فوز الدنمارك بالبطولة وهي لم تكن مرشحة*

----------


## ساره

شكرا ابو نعيم على الموضوع ..

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره
					



شفتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتت

             


مشكووووووووووووووووووور على مرورك*

----------


## Shift

> شفتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتت


مشكوره سااااااره والله وحشني السايت اوي اوي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Shift

> ان شاء الله تكون البطولة من نصيب تركيا ولا ننسى بطولة السابقة عندما فاز اليونان بالبطولة ايضا لا ننسى فوز الدنمارك بالبطولة وهي لم تكن مرشحة


ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------

